# Help needed from the pheasant experts



## OutlawJW (Jan 29, 2005)

I love the forum and I figured this was the best place to start. I live on the East Coast and would like to ask the many knowledgeable posters here for their advice. I hope to put a small group together for a pheasant trip out to the Dakotas, and need suggestions. If we are not afraid to spend a buck or two, where are the best spots/guides/lodges? north or south dakota? self guided or spend the money and stay at a reputable lodge? is there a best time to go or is every year different? can we do a combo trip of waterfowl and pheasants or is it best to focus on one type? sorry for all of the questions, but i like doing my research.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

South Dakota, in a lodge. Duck hunting is fine there, a good South Dakota outfitter should set you up properly.


----------



## OutlawJW (Jan 29, 2005)

thought i would get more of a response from the posters here.
i have to admit i am disappointed.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If you "love the forum" as you say, you probably wouldn't have asked the question in the first place.

You want to go to South Dakota for sure....it is the pheasant capital of the world, and the state markets it as such. Contact the state's tourism department.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

JW, 
As you might have guessed by now, the majority of us who use this forum aren't too supportive to the G/O operations that go on here. Be that as it may, if you contact ND Game and Fish you may find some helpful links. Burl


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow, unbelievable!

:-?


----------



## OutlawJW (Jan 29, 2005)

what part of this seems unbelievable?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think that the part about you asking about g/o's is what is unbelievable. You say that you love this forum and if that is true you know that we, for the most part, don't have a huge warm fuzzy spot in our hearts for them. That being said, you do not need a guide to get you on birds. Knock on some doors, bring some unique gifts from your area, get ready to put some miles on and have fun and be respectful of this state and its landowners. That is the only way to really experience HUNTING and not merely SHOOTING!!!


----------



## OutlawJW (Jan 29, 2005)

i never once said i was an expert on the forum - i just love the forum because it is nice to have a place for people with a common interest or passion to get together. obviously, my question offended many of you, so apologize for touching a nerve.

that being said, the reason for my original question -

i plan on bringing someone with me who may not get another chance to hunt out west, so i was hoping to find a way to increase our chances of success on this particular trip. i am all for respecting the land, the habitat, and the land owner. i prefer to hunt without the services of a guide, and respect the opinions of those who replied. i was asking for advice only.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Outlaw

Go to South Dakota. They (the state) have set themselves up for Nonresidents to hunt for pheasant. Call the tourism department and they can set you up with alot of guides and outfitters for anything from $150/day to $1000/day per gun. They will be the best way to go if you really need the result of getting birds. Just be warned that you will not be getting wild birds from any of these operations. If you really don't care about the results and really care about the experiences try North Dakota, Nebraska, or Iowa, stay away from the first two weeks of the season, use a sportman atlas to locate good public land and a plat book to locate landowners, and one last thing, look up when deer seasons are in each state. Hope this helps.

IaHunter


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Outlaw,

The reason you felt attacked and not welcome is because we here in ND are loosing our outdoor resources ie land access, water access, to special intrest guiding and outfitters, stuff like that. I don't know how much you like to hunt but my love for the sport has cost me more than $250,000.00 in lost wages because I decided to stay here. If you would have looked into the forum further you would have noticed this, just an overcite on your part I'm sure. If you are willing to come out here and hunt WITHOUT the use of a guide you would feel welcome, but you had better be prepared to do your homework. Hunting is not something you can be successful at by paying someone to help you do it, you need to do it yourself. Guides are for tour busses.

Tail Chaser


----------



## OutlawJW (Jan 29, 2005)

i got it - trust me, i got your point. again, thanks for the criticism.
i am sorry about your wages, and i will spend hours doing a complete background check on this forum before ever posting again.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

tail chaser said:


> Outlaw,
> I don't know how much you like to hunt but my love for the sport has cost me more than $250,000.00 in lost wages because I decided to stay here.
> Tail Chaser


That is exactly why these issues are so important to us. I was "recruited" again yesterday to join another firm and take a supstantial increase in pay if I moved to Milwaulkee. I plan on making it here in ND (which city I end up in I don't know) because of my love of our outdoors heritage!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Guys...Way to hard on this gentlemen! Kindly send him to S.D. or the SW N.D. and leave it at that! You can't expect someone from the east coast to know what the vibe is on hunting issues in N.D. How about a little North Dakota hospitality!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking!
OutlawJW,
Come on out, there's plenty of hunting opportunities. One suggestion, study all you can about pheasant hunting in the Dakota's, also get on the GPF web sites. 
If you can get your hands on the Shooting Sportsman Sept/Oct issue, 
there are quite a few ads for hunting in SD.
If you have no luck, there is a guy (Highway Patrol officer that use to live by me in Aberdeen)that lives by Mom that is starting a lodge. 
I don't know his intent yet, he's been asking about my Mom's land, that will be mine some day (inheret/buy) and might be reasonable in price, I can maybe hook you up with him.
I recently lost my father and wish I could have hunted more with him, he was not much of a hunter, but always took me out and came with me.
Thanks.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

hey outlaw josey wales......

let me first say how much i enjoyed your movie. these bouys on this site ain't such a bad bunch but they have seen their hunting heritage under attack. so take it easy on em and look around a bit. ask a few questions but don't expect them to give up any of their honey holes. if they posted up their huntin spots on this board you wouldn't be able to find a parkin spot to hunt em the next week.

they don't care much for the guides and outfitters round these parts cause they are leasing up land at an alarming rate. land that was open to folks like you and them to hunt just for the askin. if you are from the east coast and are a long time hunter then you most likely have already witnessed what is taking place up there.

if you do decide to hunt north dakota you will find the people there some of the most hospitable folks on the face of the earth.

in all fairness to you ........you have most likely been reading on the pheasant hunting thread but if you will look around on some of the other threads you might have more of a grasp of what was going on.

i have hunted in a few other states and will send you some info on some of all of them....... soooooooooo check your private messages.

pointer


----------



## jeffyo45 (Feb 1, 2005)

Outlaw

I recently had the pleasure of hunting roosties in SoDak for my first time this past season. For sheer numbers of birds that state can't be beat. Be prepared to drive alot and knock on alot of doors. Even land that looks private and possibly open to hunters who knock on the door of the owner may be leased to someone. That being said you can still find land to hunt by knocking on doors. Be prepared to possibly offer a gift or share your quarry.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I am sorry if this seems like a Plug for my product but for research and getting ahold of people that own land in ND Midland Atlas has the names and acres also PLOTS land in the book . So if you are going to hunt ND for RingNeck south of I 94 and depending on hatch this year SW ND is very good , reason is you can hunt Grouse, Phesant, Partridge, all during Phesant season. I agree most ND people are the freindliest people in the US . So if you are traveling here we are not southerners that will walk up and talk to you just cause you are there but will talk to you if we know you indeed want a conversation, and give helpful tips and thoughts of were and how to hunt in ND. Once you get a land owner friend here you will have hunting land as long as you respect him or her and there land.


----------

